

Is lock-free logging safe? - jstorimer
http://www.jstorimer.com/blogs/workingwithcode/7982047-is-lock-free-logging-safe

======
dustingetz
hi jesse, Functional programming provides another way. This is rough POC code
thrown together and can be made a bit more intuitive.

<https://github.com/dustingetz/monadic-logging-play>

